# Well, that's one way to hide 'em...



## j d worthington (Jul 18, 2007)

*ahem* Sorry. I couldn't resist:

130-year-old outhouses yield treasures - Yahoo! News

Title: "130-year-old outhouses yield treasures", from AP, datelined Tue., Jul. 17, 2007.


----------



## Marvolo (Sep 16, 2007)

I used to work with a guy who had this as a hobby. He constantly talked about him and his friends going around and digging through the "old crappers."

I didn't know what he meant for a while and one day I just asked him. He showed me a bunch of pictures of his friends and him in hard hats with flash lights attached pulling old pottery and cigar cutters and all sorts of strange paraphernalia from these old outhouses. It was strange but it was honest to god his hobby.

He was a good fellow but slightly kooky.


----------

